# 12V Outlet And Assorted Issues



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

So we picked up our 250TRS yesterday and drove it 3 hours home. Towing it was a pleasure and we are excited about taking it out next weekend.

I do have a few issues that I need to discuss with Keystone. I called them last week with the VIN and they verified that the unit was supposed to have a DVD player and a 32" TV. However, from what I can tell there is no DVD capability and the TV is a 24" Sansui.

Also, I can't find any 12V outlets. I would rather have the option to run TVs and my CPAP off of 12V power. Am I missing something?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One of our 12v outlets in our 301BQ is located behind the TV via the standard "cigarette lighter" type plug.

There is another one in our bedroom by the back door.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Ours in in the ceiling where the cable for the 2nd tv is, located in the front kid/toy area. congrats on the new unit, such a exciting time for ya.


----------



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

I've checked the two areas that have cable for televisions and there are no 12V outlets. I'll be very disappointed if there aren't any 12V outlets. I specifically checked the areas around the TV mounts (behind, above, etc.) and there just aren't any.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 12 vdc outlet is not a standard size as it is only rated for 5 amps. Most plugs will not insert correctly into the outlet. The typical location of the outlet is where the TV antenna amplifier button is located.


----------



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> The 12 vdc outlet is not a standard size as it is only rated for 5 amps. Most plugs will not insert correctly into the outlet. The typical location of the outlet is where the TV antenna amplifier button is located.


My antenna amplifier buttons are on the same plates with the TV antenna coax connector. The only plugs are standard 110/120 outlets.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cotay said:


> The 12 vdc outlet is not a standard size as it is only rated for 5 amps. Most plugs will not insert correctly into the outlet. The typical location of the outlet is where the TV antenna amplifier button is located.


My antenna amplifier buttons are on the same plates with the TV antenna coax connector. The only plugs are standard 110/120 outlets.
[/quote]

Then it looks like it was not included for your unit. It is a an mod but I would hard wire in a small inverter instead of running it directly off a 12 vdc plug.


----------



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> The 12 vdc outlet is not a standard size as it is only rated for 5 amps. Most plugs will not insert correctly into the outlet. The typical location of the outlet is where the TV antenna amplifier button is located.


My antenna amplifier buttons are on the same plates with the TV antenna coax connector. The only plugs are standard 110/120 outlets.
[/quote]

Then it looks like it was not included for your unit. It is a an mod but I would hard wire in a small inverter instead of running it directly off a 12 vdc plug.
[/quote]

Luckily my television has a 110v option as well, so I can run it off the existing outlets. However, I will need to either be on shore power or on generator to run the television. That works until generator hours end, but afterward I need a solution after hours. For the time being, I will likely run my CPAP directly off of a deep cycle battery next to the bed, but I need to think about how I want to solve the issue on a permanent basis.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cotay said:


> The 12 vdc outlet is not a standard size as it is only rated for 5 amps. Most plugs will not insert correctly into the outlet. The typical location of the outlet is where the TV antenna amplifier button is located.


My antenna amplifier buttons are on the same plates with the TV antenna coax connector. The only plugs are standard 110/120 outlets.
[/quote]

Then it looks like it was not included for your unit. It is a an mod but I would hard wire in a small inverter instead of running it directly off a 12 vdc plug.
[/quote]

Luckily my television has a 110v option as well, so I can run it off the existing outlets. However, I will need to either be on shore power or on generator to run the television. That works until generator hours end, but afterward I need a solution after hours. For the time being, I will likely run my CPAP directly off of a deep cycle battery next to the bed, but I need to think about how I want to solve the issue on a permanent basis.
[/quote]

As I mentioned, wire in a small inverter (150 watts) and you can run the TV and or CRAP anytime without shore power. Just run the generator during the day to charge the battery. I would also recommend going to 2 x 6vdc batteries.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance, but the CPAP runs off of 12VDC? So what do you do in the house? I assume it has a small transformer?

Given what you want to do, I think you would be best served by a hard wired inverter install with a transfer switch. If you or a friend have some modest electrical skills, you can install the system yourself. It is not difficult.

I would start with a decent inverter, 1000W minimum, but more if you can swing it. You will need two batteries at least, inverters suck power. Install the inverter as close as possible to the battery in order to minimize the 12VDC cable runs. Be sure to install a fuse on the + leg of the inverter feed, 150Amp should be enough. You can get these fuses at Napa.

Now it gets a bit more tricky. All the trailer outlets run off of the same circuit likely named REC in the panel. The exception to this are the bathroom, kitchen, and outdoor outlets. These run off of a circuit labeled GFI in your panel. So you want to be able to run the trailer outlets off of the inverter or shore generator power, this is where the transfer switch comes in. You can buy inverters with the switch integral with the inverter, or you can purchase the switch separate. Regardless, it will work the same. When shore power is plugged in (or generator) the transfer switch will choose this option. When no shore power is available, the transfer switch will choose the inverter power. So whether you have hookups or not, your trailer outlets will be energized. You have to wire the system to make this happen, which requires a bit of thought. There are plenty of people on here that can help you if you want to go this route, it is the best and most convenient way to go, but you will have to open your wallet a bit, maybe $750 to $1000. The convenience is unbeatable, however.

Let me know if you want to go this route, I will be happy to help and talk you through it.

DAN


----------



## Cotay (Mar 3, 2014)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but the CPAP runs off of 12VDC? So what do you do in the house? I assume it has a small transformer?
> 
> Given what you want to do, I think you would be best served by a hard wired inverter install with a transfer switch. If you or a friend have some modest electrical skills, you can install the system yourself. It is not difficult.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan. I'll let you know if I need any help...the offer is much appreciated.

I spoke with Keystone yesterday and they suggested that the 12V outlet may be in the rear slide area....I'll need to check this weekend. They also confirmed that the build sheet for my unit definitely states that I should have a DVD/Bluetooth radio. That is interesting because the pictures on their website show the exact same model stereo unit that I have. They've sent me a build sheet and have asked me to go to the dealer and have them order a "correct" unit. As for the TV, the spec list they have internally shows the dreaded "on most models" wording...even though the website is incorrect. As I noted before, the smaller TV they installed isn't really a problem since I think a bigger one would look out of place.

So far I am impressed with Keystone's customer service.


----------

